# Carphone Warehouse - not really interested in selling the HTC Flyer, then



## editor (Jun 6, 2011)

Go into just about any store and pick up an iPad and you'll be blown away by the smooth interface, the lovely finish and the great apps on offer. It's hard not to be impressed.

Contrast, if you will, my experiences with the HTC Flyer at the Carphone Warehouse.

If you didn't know, it's a neat Android tablet that tries hard not to be another 'me too' Apple rip-off, offering a unique stylus interface.

I thought I'd show one to Eme while we're on Oxford Street - and not one store out of four had a fully working model, so it was impossible for users to try out its whole raison d'etre - the stylus. Way to go CW!



Read more: http://www.wirefresh.com/carphone-warehouse-and-the-htc-flyer-comic-customer-repelling-incompetence/


(((HTC)))


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 6, 2011)

That's quite surprising, someone I know who worked recently for CW said the staff tend to be more interested in the other tablets than the iPad and tend to ensure people get a proper look at the devices...


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't really like styli.  I'm sure in certain circumstances it can be more accurate than a finger, but to me it's just something to lose.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That's quite surprising, someone I know who worked recently for CW said the staff tend to be more interested in the other tablets than the iPad and tend to ensure people get a proper look at the devices...


It was a bit of a joke. One of the stores also had a Motorola Xoom on display, but with no web connection and barely any installed apps, it was unlikely to impress anyone compared to the app-stuffed adjacent iPads.

I've mailed both HTC and CW, so I'll post up if they bother to respond.



Bungle73 said:


> I don't really like styli.  I'm sure in certain circumstances it can be more accurate than a finger, but to me it's just something to looe.


That's one of the big fails of the HTC Flyer - there's no 'silo' to put the stylus when it's not in use. But they're absolutely on to something - sketching and taking notes is a much better experience than smudging about with a finger - and with a bit of a work this could be a killer device.  A stylus is infinitely better for some tasks and the size/form factor of the tablet is pretty much spot on too.

However, the Flyer is a bit too rough around the edges and highly priced to tempt me, but v2 may well see me forking out for one (or something similar).


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 7, 2011)

Other than putting the stylus on a bit of string, how do you stop it getting lost? (Assuming that it'll be essential to the user's "experience" of the machine).


----------



## scifisam (Jun 7, 2011)

Carphone Warehouse tend to not have many of their supposed range in. I've been in there five times recently recently and had to queue for a long time, so checked out all the smart phones and tablets. Or, at least, I checked out the specs - they didn't actually have most of the items in. They also didn't have many chargers, no USB chargers, no spare batteries and, going on the queues, not enough staff either. 

I suspect they're winding down their retail outlets prior to becoming web-only.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Other than putting the stylus on a bit of string, how do you stop it getting lost? (Assuming that it'll be essential to the user's "experience" of the machine).


 
Users would probably find themselves compelled to buy the optional case which has a slot for the stylus.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll give HTC some credit here - I emailed them at 2am this morning to inform them of the article, and they've already written back offering to send me a unit on loan for a fortnight.

Carphone Warehouse were a little more dismissive: “Thanks very much for letting us know about this. Please be assured that we will be picking the issue up internally and addressing the issues you’ve raised.”


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2011)

Fucking hell: HTC sent over the HTC Flyer before lunch. Now *that's* what I call service!


----------



## Kanda (Jun 7, 2011)

.. or bullying, whichever way you want to look at it


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2011)

Kanda said:


> .. or bullying, whichever way you want to look at it


Pardon?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh for gods sake.. it was a joke!!


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Oh for gods sake.. it was a joke!!


I'm really not being funny here, but you'll have to explain it to me because I really don't get it.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't be fucking arsed if all you want to do is facepalm or make some sarcastic reply to any post I make. It's not that fucking hard to work out it was meant as a joke.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Can't be fucking arsed if all you want to do is facepalm or make some sarcastic reply to any post I make. It's not that fucking hard to work out it was meant as a joke.


Calm down fella! I'm not being sarcastic at all - I _really_ don't understand your joke. Was it what I was 'bullying' HTC by writing the comment? Or they were passively 'bullying' me by sending around a tablet so quickly?


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 7, 2011)

Avoid CW like the plauge is my general rule of thumb. With my latest upgrade they failed to transfer my data allowance to my contract and because I did the upgrade in store, I had to deal with the store. It's all one company but the people at customer service, over the phone, refused to do anything about it. When I did speak the manager he demanded I go and print out my bills and bring them back to prove I was being charged for data. I eventually told him to stop being a prick and he refused to deal with me. 

I should not have insulted him (even though I was seething) but he fucking deserved it. When my contract is up I am going to go direct with O2.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 7, 2011)

I look forward to the in-depth review that you will now be able to make of the HTC Flyer editor. With a bit of luck you will now be on HTCs contact list with your Wirefresh site. Kanda was just making a joke to judge from the grin and wink smileys on his brief comment.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 7, 2011)

editor said:


> Fucking hell: HTC sent over the HTC Flyer before lunch. Now *that's* what I call service!


 
I think HTC are my new champions. Recently got a Sensation and am loving it.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Avoid CW like the plauge is my general rule of thumb.


Oh, I'd never sign up with them - I was just trying to show Eme what the Flyer was like and they were the only stores with it (supposedly) in stock in Central London.  They were equally awful partners for the Palm Pre too.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 7, 2011)

I got my desire from CW and they were lovely. fwiw like.


----------

